# GLAMOR Support?



## ColdfireMC (Dec 21, 2014)

This is a short question: Is there is GLAMOR support for radeon on FreeBSD?

Thanks for posting.


----------



## abishai (Dec 21, 2014)

According this page https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics the answer is no.


----------

